# أعادة التوير (مقتبس) waeel mchati



## وائل مشاطي (10 مارس 2012)

أعادة التدوير 
تشير دراسة لشركة "يوكوهاما ميتال" وهي شركة اخرى تعمل في مجال التدوير ان الطن الواحد من الخام المستخرج من منجم للذهب ينتج خمسة غرامات فقط من المعدن الثمين في حين أن الطن من الهواتف
المحمولة المهملة يمكن أن ينتج 150 غراما أي حوالي 5.3 أوقية (أونصة) أو أكثر.
كما يحتوي الطن من الهواتف المحمولة المهملة على نحو 100 كيلوغرام من النحاس وثلاثة كيلوغرامات من الفضة من بين معادن أخرى.
واكتسبت صناعة التدوير أهمية مع صعود أسعار المعادن الى مستويات قياسية. فالذهب يجري تداوله قرب 890 دولار للاوقية (الاونصة) بعدما وصل الى مستوى قياسي بلغ 1030.8 دولار في مارس/اذار.
كما يجري تداول النحاس والقصدير قرب مستويات قياسية فيما تجاوزت الفضة متوسطات أسعار طويلة الاجل.
وتدوير الالكترونيات أمر منطقي بالنسبة لليابان التي تملك موارد طبيعية قليلة لتغذية صناعة الالكترونيات لديها البالغ حجمها مليار دولار في حين توجد بها سنويا عشرات الملايين من الهواتف المحمولة القديمة وغيرها من الالات 
الالكترونية الاستهلاكية المهملة.
وقال نوزومو ياماناكا مدير مصنع التدوير التابع لشركة "ايكو سيستم" حيث يتم تفكيك اكوام من الهواتف المحمولة المهملة وغيرها من الالات الالكترونية بسبب قيمتها المعدنية "بالنسبة للبعض، ما هي الا جبل من القمامة. لكن بالنسبة 
لاخرين فهي منجم ذهب".
وفي المصنع الكائن في هونغو على بعد 80 كيلومترا جنوب غربي العاصمة طوكيو يحصد سوسومو اراي بعضا من تلك الثروة.
وينساب شريط من الذهب المصهور الى قالب حيث تلفحه النار لبضع دقائق قبل أن يتحول الى الحالة الصلبة ليتشكل قالب يزن ثلاثة كيلوغرامات من الذهب بقيمة تبلغ نحو 90 ألف دولار بالاسعار الحالية.
وقال اراي الذي كان يرتدي نظارة واقية لحماية عينيه أثناء العمل انه امتلأ رعبا عندما بدأ عمله هذا قبل نحو عامين.
لكنه اضاف "أما الآن فانني أستمتع بالقدرة على استخلاص ليس الذهب فحسب وانما جميع أنواع المعادن".
ويتم أولا فرز وتفكيك الالكترونيات المهملة وغيرها من المخلفات الصناعية الاخرى باليد. ثم يتم وضعها في مواد كيماوية لاذابة المواد غير المرغوب فيها ثم يتم بعد ذلك تكرير المعادن المتبقية.
وتأسست "ايكو سيستم" قبل حوالي 20 عاما قرب طوكيو وتنتج شهريا ما بين 200 و300 قالب من الذهب بدرجة نقاء 99.99 بالمئة وبقيمة تتراوح بين 5.9 و8.8 مليون دولار.
ويعادل هذا تقريبا انتاج منجم ذهب صغير.
وتستخلص "ايكو سيستم" الذهب أيضا من رقائق الذاكرات القديمة والكابلات وحتى الحبر الاسود الذي يحتوي على الفضة والبلاديوم.
غير أنه رغم تزايد الاهتمام بالبيئة واعادة التدوير الا أن هذه الصناعة تواجه مصاعب جمة في الحصول على ما يكفي من الهواتف المحمولة المهملة لتغذية مصانعها.
ويستخدم سكان اليابان البالغ عددهم 128 مليون نسمة الهواتف المحمولة لمدة تبلغ في المتوسط عامين وثمانية أشهر.
وقال يوشينوري ياجيما المدير بوزارة الاقتصاد والتجارة والصناعة اليابانية انه رغم أن عددا كبيرا من الهواتف المحمولة يتخلى عنها أصحابها سنويا الا أن ما بين عشرة و20 بالمئة فقط يعاد تدويرها لان الناس عادة يفضلون ا
لاحتفاظ بها في خزانات ملابسهم بسبب مخاوف بشأن البيانات الشخصية المخزنة عليها.
وتشير أرقام صناعية الى أنه تم جمع 558 طنا من الهواتف المحمولة القديمة بهدف تدويرها في العام الذي انتهى في مارس/اذار بانخفاض بلغ الثلث عما تم جمعه قبل ذلك بثلاث سنوات.
ومع ارتفاع اسعار المعادن تواجه الصناعة اليابانية منافسة متزايدة على الخردة وهو ما يؤدي الى ارتفاع أسعارها.
وقال تاكاشي موريس المسؤول بشركة دوا "نواجه مزيدا من المنافسة من جانب شركات صينية (..) وبالطبع تتجه البضائع الى حيث توجد النقود".
وفي مواجهة ذلك تقوم الشركات اليابانية باستيراد لوحات الدوائر الكهربية المستعملة من سنغافورة واندونيسيا نظرا لانها تحتوي أيضا على معادن رخيصة تحرص اليابان بشكل خاص على استخلاصها.
وهذه المعادن مثل الانديوم -وهو عنصر أساسي في انتاج التلفزيونات ذات الشاشات المسطحة وشاشات الكمبيوتر- والانتيمون والبزموت لا غنى عنها في صناعة كثير من المنتجات عالية التقنية.
غير أنه ليس من السهل دائما الحصول عليها حيث شددت الصين القيود على الصادرات مما جعل من الصعب على المصنعين اليابانيين شراءها.
وهذا سبب دخول شركات "التعدين الحضري" هذا المجال.

نقل بواسطة وائل مشاطيِ


----------



## alshangiti (24 مارس 2012)

موضوع جميل. شكرًا على هذه المعلومات


----------

